
GitHub Must Be a Free Platform - amiraliio
https://dev.to/nekofar/github-must-be-a-free-platform-14pj
======
rvz
> Github was a free platform for everyone since many years ago, but it has
> decided to restrict Iranian accounts.

First of all Github has never been 'a free platform' to begin with and
secondly this entire plea is absolutely pointless. GitHub/Microsoft is subject
to US trade laws and this is mentioned in their terms and conditions for which
they have to comply to. Due to this they have to disallow users who are on the
list of sanctioned contries and _Iran_ is one of them.

The problem is not GitHub, its the developers who keep using it to host their
private code there and by doing that you have 'agreed' to their ToS. One could
easily self-host a GitLab/cgit service at home and do their work from there.
The moment you depend on Github in a sanctioned country you risk your
account/repository getting banned or inaccessible for others.

The best thing they can do is to quit GitHub and self-host a Gitlab/cgit
service (Not on AWS or whatever) locally which that is completely free and for
private use. 'Open-source' development was fine without GitHub (Linux,
wireguard, etc) so depending solely on Github to contribute to open-source
doesn't make sense here.

------
onyva
Absolutely no reason to use GitHub and definitely not a right. Also, nothing
to do with open source, or free software to be accurate, which is indeed meant
to protect users/coders freedom and rights.

It was bad enough that developers were falling into the trap of GitHub before
the acquisition by Microsoft, there’s really nothing expect now. I closed my
account there the day it was announced.

Self host or use services offered by organizations such as FSF, if that’s the
most important thing for you in a hosting service.

Again, GitHub has nothing to do with open source (free software) other than
“good will”. In terms of rights, you’ve got none. I’m surprised people never
learn this lesson.

